# Bleeding during intercourse day before period is due



## akachandream

Hi there, this is my first post. A couple of days ago, when my husband and I had sex, we noticed afterwards that I had bled. We thought at first it was my period because it was a bit messy but then I realized that there was no flow after that at all. I took a pregnancy test that day which came out negative but my period is still not here and I am PMSing very badly irritable, and sore and swollen breasts). Shoud I retest today? My period was expected two days ago. I don't usually bleed like that during intercourse so am thinking I may be pregnant, has anyone else experienced this before? I recall a few years ago when I got pregnant, that I had bled during sex (before I knew I was pregnant). Please advise!!!


----------



## FertilMertile

It sounds like implantation bleeding. My first thought was your period but when I read it never came on like a full flow then no, it can't be your period cuz you would've gotten it by now. I would retest!!


----------



## akachandream

Took a test yesterday and it was positive!!! Have a Dr's appointment tomorrow... Thanks!


----------



## sarina53172

congratulations im happy for you =]


----------



## Euronova

Wow that was quick!!


----------



## FertilMertile

akachandream said:


> Took a test yesterday and it was positive!!! Have a Dr's appointment tomorrow... Thanks!

Congrats hun and hh9m!!:hugs:


----------



## Euronova

and I should have said : CONGRATS!!!!! :)


----------



## akachandream

Thanks so much! We are both very excited! Just noticed though that I'm spotting a little (some brownish, some pinkish red) and very mild cramps. Should I be worried? It's not much, just when I go pee or something and I wipe I noticed it so have a liner on to keep on eye on it. Anybody with similar experience? It can't be implantation bleeding anymore, right? Since I already am 3 days past the day I was supposed to get my period...Hopefully, it is nothing.


----------



## FertilMertile

akachandream said:


> Thanks so much! We are both very excited! Just noticed though that I'm spotting a little (some brownish, some pinkish red) and very mild cramps. Should I be worried? It's not much, just when I go pee or something and I wipe I noticed it so have a liner on to keep on eye on it. Anybody with similar experience? It can't be implantation bleeding anymore, right? Since I already am 3 days past the day I was supposed to get my period...Hopefully, it is nothing.

It could still be IB or just breakthrough bleeding. Try not to worry and keep a close eye on it. :)


----------



## Jem123

WOW. Lucky You. :D

CONGRATS :d


----------



## Zodiac

akachandream said:


> Thanks so much! We are both very excited! Just noticed though that I'm spotting a little (some brownish, some pinkish red) and very mild cramps. Should I be worried? It's not much, just when I go pee or something and I wipe I noticed it so have a liner on to keep on eye on it. Anybody with similar experience? It can't be implantation bleeding anymore, right? Since I already am 3 days past the day I was supposed to get my period...Hopefully, it is nothing.

That's what happened to me during my 1st pregnancy. Nothing to worry about. It can last the length of what your period would have been. Just let doc know.


----------



## JulianasMommy

your cervix is extra sensitive when you are pregnant which could cause the bleeding. I wouldnt dtd again until you talk to your doc


----------



## akachandream

Well, I had my Dr's appt today and the Dr thinks I am miscarrying...I couldn't believe it as I just found out two days ago that I was pregnant. They did a urine test and it was negative this time. I am still bleeding (it is turning more red) but not crampy anymore. She did examine me and thought that it looks more like period now. She did say she wasn't 100% positive. I had my blood drawn to measure Hcg level and I was asked to return the day after tomorrow for another blood test. I am broken-hearted and hoping that the Dr is wrong. Anybody has any advice or comments? I could really use it...


----------



## akachandream

By the way, what does dtd mean?


----------



## FertilMertile

akachandream said:


> By the way, what does dtd mean?

DTD means doing the deed aka sex.

I'm so sorry hun. Let me ask you though, what brand of HPT did you use? cuz I know a lot of them who give false positives cuz of evaporation lines that look really positive. I'm not saying you aren't pregnant, but I just don't want you to get worked up for nothing, kwim? Cuz I had this happen to me before. A test looked positive and I got AF and when I went to the ER they checked me, even did a blood test and everything was negative so I wasn't pregnant and it was just AF. Blue dye tests give blue evaporation lines, and that's the kind I took. I'm just curious which brand did you use and if it was blue?


----------



## akachandream

I took Walgreen's digital test which said "pregnant"...I do appreciate all of your input.


----------



## FertilMertile

akachandream said:


> I took Walgreen's digital test which said "pregnant"...I do appreciate all of your input.

Oh, it was a digital? okay, I thought maybe it was a blue dye test. They're notorious for lines. :( I'm really sorry sweety. I hope your doc gives you some answers soon!!:hugs:


----------



## Euronova

So sorry to hear.... you must be so disappointed! Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Zodiac

Sorry to hear. I don't know if this will actually be comforting or not- - but many women miscarry during the 1st to 2nd weeks of pregnancy and not even know it. 
It it less traumatic than a more developed pregnancy MC- so it is easy to associate the bleeding & cramping with a regular AF.

Unfortunaltey testing early, like before your missed period, puts us "in the know" a lot sooner and we become more attentive to these things. This actually is one of my fears in testing too early.

In your case- I do truly hope that you only got a false positive.:hugs:


----------



## akachandream

Well, the Dr's office took blood Wed, and Fri and just confirmed that I had a nonviable pregnancy. The blood count (Hcg level) was at 18 last Wed and then 11 on Fri... I am sad but trying to be positive. Hoping we get pregnant soon. Is it ok to try right away? We already made love not knowing the result...and I feel physically ok. My bleeding is almost gone (very slight pink spotting at this point if at all). Thanks all for listening.


----------



## mommyjill

So sorry and :hugs: for you.

Fingers for you next time - it is positive that you got pg though :thumbup:

Take care:hugs:


----------



## akachandream

So I got a call from the Dr's office and they still want me to come in for another blood test. Something about the Dr wanting to see the level go down to at least 5, it was at 11 last Fri...I personally feel this is torture, I've stopped spotting and feel physically back to normal. I mean there is no way my hormone level would get back up there, is there??!!!


----------



## FertilMertile

Not if you're not pregnant, no. It should drop to at least a 2, which means you aren't pregnant anymore. When I had my miscarriage my number was 6. I had to go back in 2 days and when I did it was 2.


----------



## akachandream

So does that mean as of last Fri I was still technically pregnant and they want to make sure I'm no longer pregnant??!!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Hi AKA, I am so sorry about the news. I just wanted to comment that I had a similar thing happen after dtd with my husband. I am on CD 36, which made me very nervous since my cycles are never that long. I tested so many times and all negative. Anyways.... last night hubby and I dtd and afterwards I had brown blood-like discharge. We had no idea what it was, so I kinda disregarded it. Well this morning I was cramping then later in the day AF came :-( So now I just figure that the discharge was b/c AF was coming the next day. I don't know if that helps at all, but I just wanted to share that with you. Did your Dr say that he was 100% sure that you had a miscarriage, or maybe it was a chemical pregnancy or false negative?? Try to not get too down about it. I am still sorry that you had to go through all of that.


----------

